# Icicles



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I took this a few weeks ago in Bor, Serbia; Bor is a mining town, and this is a typical house complete with icicles.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Bit chilly there then....................


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

looks like good fun , for a week or so.

Coal mines I would hope!


----------

